# Whats your tool?



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

How about some of you posting pictures of your tools, doesn't have to be strictly drywall related, maybe something you've made yourself or someone made for you, maybe an existing tool you've modified, what about tool manufacturers...anything interesting out there?
Could be worth a laugh...I'll start with the Banjo from H:devil2:LL.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

Kiwi,

Thanks for the posting the pic. That's all kinds of cool. Do you still have to hold the tape with one hand as you pull the banjo with the other, or does the wheel on the front keep it pressed tight enough to the wall? Does pumping mud in through the mud port move the tape back to the top of the banjo, or do you have to manipulate it by opening the door or using some sort of pusher?


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Ooh, I got a good one! It'll be a couple days before we break it out though. I'll try to remember to take a pic if I can.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

The tool on the right is a must have for the serious drywaller :thumbsup:
And the one on the left is a screw driver idea of a work mate, we got fed up with trying to get the last turn out of screws sticking out, put in on an angle, and the bigger braceline screws.
Its a screw bit driver out of a screw gun welded onto some stainless steel, it works well. I know you can buy some screwdrivers like this but damed if we could find any. Not quite as creative as the banjo from hell but i will just use the tool on the right (again) and wait and see what the next post brings :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Saul_Surfaces said:


> Kiwi,
> 
> Thanks for the posting the pic. That's all kinds of cool. Do you still have to hold the tape with one hand as you pull the banjo with the other, or does the wheel on the front keep it pressed tight enough to the wall? Does pumping mud in through the mud port move the tape back to the top of the banjo, or do you have to manipulate it by opening the door or using some sort of pusher?


 you pull about one foot of tape out, put it on the join and start rolling for another couple of feet and pause while you place your favourite nose picker on the tape to help stop it sliding and you're away, keep both sides of the wheel on the tape and put your nose picker back up your nose while the other hand does all the work , angle the banjo slightly back from 90 degrees so you're pushing the wheel in front of you. That filler nozzle you see is an old ball vavle used to shut the water off to a toilet, don't need to open the lid, the tape pushes up, just count the pumps to guess when to stop filling...too full and it will rip the tape trying to drag it thru.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> The tool on the right is a must have for the serious drywaller :thumbsup:
> And the one on the left is a screw driver idea of a work mate, we got fed up with trying to get the last turn out of screws sticking out, put in on an angle, and the bigger braceline screws.
> Its a screw bit driver out of a screw gun welded onto some stainless steel, it works well. I know you can buy some screwdrivers like this but damed if we could find any. Not quite as creative as the banjo from hell but i will just use the tool on the right (again) and wait and see what the next post brings :thumbup:


 Is that a stubbie cooler or a c0ck warmer. I got one of those screwdrivers for the wife, can't remember where I got it from, it's a short bosch brand with ratchet. My screwdriver has an oval handle (good for grip) with ratchet, push a button and it folds to either 45 or 90 degree angle, it's perfect for screws that are tight in the corner, I've looked everywhere to get another one but can't find anything even remotely similar.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

Check the Craftsman or Husky Tool Brand. Each has a small screwdriver kit with a folding "T".


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Is that a stubbie cooler or a c0ck warmer. I got one of those screwdrivers for the wife, can't remember where I got it from, it's a short bosch brand with ratchet. My screwdriver has an oval handle (good for grip) with ratchet, push a button and it folds to either 45 or 90 degree angle, it's perfect for screws that are tight in the corner, I've looked everywhere to get another one but can't find anything even remotely similar.


 
It could be?? the width is about right, bit on the short side though, maybe i need to join a couple together :yes: For my bazooka that is?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> It could be?? the width is about right, bit on the short side though, maybe i need to join a couple together :yes: For my bazooka that is?


 :notworthy: I thought those stories about you westies was all a myth, what are ya...some kind of yeti or something, don't post a picture of that "tool" thats one bazooka we don't want to see.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

I built a cheap little sandpaper dispenser so I could quickly rip lengths of sandpaper from rolls. it's way cheaper than any other paper, and I don't have to deal with the not very friendly US distributor of Joest paper--he sent me a price list as an email attachment with not a single word in the email.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Well here it is, the famous Good Drywall "Hawk Stand". My dad originally built the first one back 20 years ago when he wore stilts and had no place to set a hawk and knife while taping.

The base is a piece of scrap plywood with a 4x4 chunk upright and screwed through the bottom of the plywood. 3" PVC slid over that and screwed to the 4x4. At the top is a chunk of 1/2" PVC through it sideways to hold rolls of tape. Black tape is wound around it thick on each side to prevent the pipe from sliding out. A recent addition 4 years ago was the scrap piece of blue PEX tubing affixed with duct tape. This aids as the screw driver holder for setting screws.

Even though the stilts are long gone, we still have two of these and they get used regularly. Still better than setting stuff on the floor. I think every job in the last 20 years we get asked what they are. lol


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

clever


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

This is great, I'm always trying to think of ways to make the job quicker or easier, I always say it don't have to look pretty...as long as it works. I get a lot of funny looks and comments when people see my auto tools, they think they're weird...Until they see them in action. Keep em coming:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Anyone else use one of these? It's called a "quick fill" pump, it's my preferred weapon for filling box's, it's super easy to suck mud out of the bucket because of the wide mouth on it, and you can move it around the bucket to get all but a handfull of mud out. one suck and one squirt to fill either a box or a banjo. Half the price of a standard pump and a lot easier to clean, I can't say I've ever seen these advertised in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Never seen one of them before, My can ams would prob fill a box too now that you made me think of it. The proper fitting would help but they prob would just on there own?? will try that now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Never seen one of them before, My can ams would prob fill a box too now that you made me think of it. The proper fitting would help but they prob would just on there own?? will try that now. :thumbsup:


 This tube is fatter than the can am and you'll need a fitting so you can squirt the mud thru the slot, I found the can am tube is too hard to suck by hand and I use to use a standard mud pump to fill it...and it doesn't have the "T" shaped handle. R & S trade is who I got it from a few years ago, I'm thinking about getting a spare just in case they stop making them.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a few for this thread i think you fellas would enjoy
will post tomorrow

OLD THREAD IM BRINGING BACK TO LIFE, I JUST NOTICED


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

took me a few weeks to remember to take a pic but here it is
(sorry this isnt to make YOUR job easier its to make MINE easier)








this is a weighted umbrella base with a modified cable dish bracket....
its used to hold a taper (without getting knocked over) while I work on it and able to be positioned at various angles depending on the area im working on. Its portable, so its great for jobsite repairs as well


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

modified cable dish bracket?


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

moore said:


> modified cable dish bracket?


yeah, one of the mini dishes... cant remember if it was direct tv or time warner but they left it behind and I saw possible use for it- worked out great, I also made a dent remover out of a tail pipe expander/flaring tool
I'll post that next


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/stilt-stick-3159/


----------

